# Michaels coffin + blucky = prop



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

So.. we got one of those michaels coffin jobbers with a 50% cupon... they're neat, but needed something more... enter the blucky. I cut, painted, stained and added some more flexable joints and some rigid ones and covered up the back of the coffin with black fabric, added a 25w red light bulb, used a sharpie marker and a little fishing line. the weight of the blucky is hung on the center cross-bar using some coat hangars to hook his hips onto it.

halloween06 :: coffinblucky2.flv video by vw_nick - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/halloween06/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v480/vw_nick/halloween06/coffinblucky2
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/halloween06/?action=view&current=coffinblucky1.flv


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Does the door still open and close and so forth? Duh, just watched the video and answered that for myself.. heh... cool 

BTW, the links in your signature are garbled... like this.... http://"http//


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

very cool. Thanks for sharing a great idea.


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

Excellent idea! Before I steal it, um, I mean, coincidentally come up with the exact same idea, does that coffin seem like it would stand up to weather? I still need some more outside props.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Nick - great modification on a store-bought prop! Looks really eerie in the night shot, where you can make out the skelly thru the coffin lid. Nice work.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

NecroBones said:


> BTW, the links in your signature are garbled... like this.... http://"http//


thanks for letting me know... fixed it.



Seamus said:


> does that coffin seem like it would stand up to weather? I still need some more outside props.


it is supposed to be indoor/outdoor... I'd be worried about the metal frame rusting, mine had some rust on it out of the box. The fabric seems okay, but I don't know how UV resistant it is. I wouldn't leave it out for more than a week myself...


----------

